# Hello from WI! (:



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

welcome from another wi eventer !! =]


----------



## 4HCountryGirl (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh sweet!


----------



## pony gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi from PA


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Welcome EG! I like your username, pic and signature!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

which events in our area to do like to show at ? 

your horse looks super cute !


----------



## 4HCountryGirl (Aug 31, 2011)

VT Trail Trotters said:


> Welcome EG! I like your username, pic and signature!


Thanks!


----------



## 4HCountryGirl (Aug 31, 2011)

gypsygirl said:


> which events in our area to do like to show at ?
> 
> your horse looks super cute !


 I've been to Otter Creek a few times but that's really it. I school my horses all the time though.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Yay, someone else from WI. Now there's like... 4 of us, LOL


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

otter creek is my all time favorite event ! its definitely the most beautiful event you will ever go to. i also like fox river valley pony club HT in barrington IL and catalpa corners in iowa. maybe we will see eachother out at some events this season =]


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## jennyandjesse (Oct 20, 2011)

EventingGirl said:


> I've been to Otter Creek a few times but that's really it. I school my horses all the time though.


 
My best friend goes to otter creek and will be there thie weekend, I think. Her horse is Stuart Tarleton. I'm originally from Hudson although I'm a proud Minnesota native now.


----------



## I LOVE PAINTS 101 (Mar 26, 2012)

From Wisconsin ! Love this state


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Welcome. What part of the State are you from?


----------



## I LOVE PAINTS 101 (Mar 26, 2012)

I am from the south of the state


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

More WI people,YAY!!!


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

I LOVE PAINTS 101 said:


> From Wisconsin ! Love this state


You're CRAZY:lol: But I agree:wink:


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

Im a little late, but WELCOME!


----------

